# mainboard im Ar*** ???



## znysk (9. Dezember 2002)

Ich habe mir die Dazzle DVD.master gekauft und habe laut empfehlung der supportseite den interrupt auf 12 (zwischen 9 und 14) gesetzt. weil die Karte vorher nicht lief!

jetzt Starte ich meinen Rechner und komme noch nichtmal ins Bios! hife!  

'Inizialize Plug and Play Cards..._' ist die letzte Meldung die erscheint, wo eigentlich 
'Copyright (C) 1998, Award Software, Inc.'
steht

also es iseht so: aus

```
Award Plug and Play Bios extension v1.0A
Inizialize Plug and Play Cards..._
```
und er häng sich auf.
anstelle von

```
Award Plug and Play Bios extension v1.0A
Copyright (C) 1998, Award Software, Inc.
[laufwerkliste]
```

is mein bord im eimer oder was kann man machen?
(Batterie hab ich schn vom board genommen hilft nix)

Danke für hilfe


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Dezember 2002)

Bau doch mal alles wieder so um, wie es war, bevor der Fehler auftrat. Wenn es dann nicht geht, ist wahrscheinlich irgendwas kaputt.


----------



## sam (9. Dezember 2002)

btw: batterie raus bringt nix...
müsste dann schon länger als 10 minuten sein oder so
besser ist der jumper (oder auch 2 lötpunkte) neben der batterie für den reset


----------



## znysk (10. Dezember 2002)

also: mit der batterie versuch ich nochmal.
zurückgebaut habe ich schon!
ne anleitung habe ich zu dem mainboard nich! (Aldi PC von vor 2 Jahren)
damit könnte es schwierig werden da was zum reset zu finden!
da ich in dieser Hinsicht weniger als null ahnung habe!


----------



## the_great_rawuza (12. Dezember 2002)

*Aldi PCs= SH.IT*

Es könnte daran liegen, das es ein ALDI-PC ist. Nach meinen Erfahrungen reagieren sie total allergisch auf neue Hardware!! 
Ruf mal bei der Hotline an (nein, kein Witz), da erfährt man oft welche Hardware so ein PC nicht verträgt. Und das ist mehr als ihr euch vorstellen könnT


----------



## znysk (12. Dezember 2002)

:-[ :] =) :hehe!!: :| *freu**freu**freu**freu**freu*

Alles funzt wieder, ich kann wieder von zu hause arbeiten!!!!!
(ich musste, oder habe die batterie 24h [funzte nach 3h immer noch nich] draußen gehabt) 

Ich habe nun gelernt, dass man einen PCI IRQ auf keinen Fall auf 12 setzen sollte denn ich fand mit Hilfe von Google ne Tabelle mit Festgelegten IRQ. 12 is nähmlich für PS/2 Maus festgelegt!!!

Die Hotline wäre meine letzte Rettung gewesen, wenn ich denn die doofe Anleitung gefunden hätte (1 1/2h umsonst gesucht).

Aber jetzt funzt alles wieder, und ich freu mich!
*freu**freu**freu**freu**freu**freu**freu**freu**freu*


----------



## sam (13. Dezember 2002)

das hättest du mit lötpunkten bzw. jumpern schneller gehabt  
aber gut, dass wieder alles geht


----------



## znysk (13. Dezember 2002)

hab ich leider nich gefunden  und is mir auch nich so gehäuer so "hardware nahe" zu arbeiten
aber es geht ja alles wieder!


----------

